# Libros sobre filtro de Butterworth



## julian403 (Ene 18, 2015)

Tengo que realizar un filtro pasa alto pasivo pero el filtro tiene que ser de butterworth. No encuentro nada sobre este tipo de filtros y como diseñarlo, me refiero a un libro de electrónica. 

¿Qué libro trata sobre este tipo de filtros y como diseñarlo? Tengo como software el filter solution pero tengo que realizar los cálculos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

No probaste San Guglecito ? :

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=c%C3%A1lculo+pasa+alto+pasivo++butterworth


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 19, 2015)

En esta nota de aplicación de Texas tenés el tema muy bien explicado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calcular-filtro-notch-filtro-rechaza-banda-4024/#post122894

Después te recomiendo usar el filter pro para verificar junto a un buen simulador tipo spice.


----------

